# Suburban Chicago Farmette



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

We'll be retiring as soon as we can sell our home in SW 'burbs- walking distance to drug store, supermarket, liquor store :happy:, gas station and restaurants, yet 2 blocks from the 68,000 acre Cook County Forest Preserve, directly accessible by horseback (right by The Sabre Room, if you know the area.) Located 2 mile from I-294, 2 mi from I-55 and 6 mi from Midway Airport.

Our neighborhood allows horses, so we have a 4-stall barn, 2 stall mini-barn, chicken coops for 2 dz free-range hens (we also keep pygmy goats and a Juliana pig), potting shed and 10x12 storage shed. There's a hoop house and cold frame to extend the growing season, 30 mature trees scattered around the property, including pear, apple and cherry trees. Our bird feeders are visited by over 3 dz species and deer and coyotes are frequent visitors, along with the usual '*****, skunks, squirrels and the occasional fox. Just like living out in the country.

Oh yea- the house itself is 3 BR, 2 bath, (master bed/bath is a 3 level, 24x24 arrangement) ~1600sqft with 20x24 family room with wood burning fire place. Central air (shade trees & vines so we only use AC ~10 days ea summer), city NG furnace. City sewer & water. Two-thirds ac lot. $375,000.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, we live in central WI and love it. 

Moved from WI to Chicago and moved around there a ton over 17 years (with 2 trips moving back to WI in between these places(lived in: Grayslake, Gurnee, Wilmette, Highland Park, Loop (city), River North (city), Bartlett and also Streeterville in the city).
Hope you sell high!

When you get up north here, give a PM to see if we are neighbors. 2 other members live very near me- found out by accident


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for the note & well wishes, Solar Geek. We bought 40 ac at the north end of Sauk County and will be developing it over the next few months- have already had well dug and about half way thru putting up pole barn. We'll be going with solar for the well pump- don't want to rely on the grid for something so important as water supply, and will probably use solar for the circulating pump on our planned wood burning boiler heating system.

As much as I'm looking forward to moving to WI for the environment and life style, maybe the best thing about it is that I'll finally be among other Packer fans. It can get pretty lonely for us here in Chicago. :duel:


----------

